
How That Vicious Inner Critic Can Be Your Closest Ally - cameronconaway
http://themodernteam.com/how-that-vicious-inner-critic-can-be-your-closest-ally/
======
DrScump
When I loaded this page, upon the slightest movement of the cursor, I got a
popup ("We'd be crazy to let you leave without asking...") that _would. not.
dismiss._

The behavior is limited to incognito windows, but it's still obnoxious.

